# fsck fat32 boot error or no mount

## Perfect Gentleman

got following situation:

1 - with this fstab, /boot is not mounting on boot

```
$ cat /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdd1       /       ext4    rw,noatime,commit=777,discard   0 1

#

/dev/sde1       /boot   vfat    rw,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro     0 0

```

2 - with that fstab. I got fsck error on boot, so next services won't start.

```
$ cat /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdd1       /       ext4    rw,noatime,commit=777,discard   0 1

#

/dev/sde1       /boot   vfat    rw,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro     0 2

```

vfat, codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1 are compiled as modules.

if compiled in kernel, would fsck error disappear? or problem is in another.

----------

## RazielFMX

You cannot have /boot or / FS as modules unless you have an initramfs. Start with compiling support into the kernel and see how it goes from there.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RazielFMX,

/boot is OK as a module, as the kernel never reads it for itself

boot loaders have to make their own arrangements to read boot.

vfat is fragile.  There should be nothing in /boot you dan't have elsewhere, except perhaps your boot loader config file.

If you feel lucky run fsck on it.  It may make things worse.  You could cut your losses and recreate /boot

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

I use EFISTUB, kernel is stored on this UBS Flash which is FAT32. I got no bootloaders except efibootmgr.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Perfect Gentleman,

The solution is still the same, fsck or rebuild /boot starting off by formatting it.

The vfat filesystem on /boot is broken.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

NeddySeagoon,

that's ok, it doesn't bother me much.

fsck.vfat doesn't find any non-recoverable problem, only problem with naming of non-existed file, it repairs it.

```
$ sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/sde1

fsck.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)

/

  Bad short file name ().

  Auto-renaming it.

  Renamed to 

/dev/sde1: 4 files, 1250/1954574 clusters

$ sudo fsck.vfat -aw /dev/sde1

fsck.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)

/dev/sde1: 4 files, 1250/1954574 clusters

$ sudo fsck.vfat -aw /dev/sde1

fsck.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)

/

  Bad short file name ().

  Auto-renaming it.

  Renamed to 

/dev/sde1: 4 files, 1250/1954574 clusters

```

----------

